# How to change the forum time



## Joe Blow (27 April 2006)

Is ASF showing the wrong time for your time zone?

Here's how to fix it:

Go to 'Edit Options' in your UserCP. Here's a shortcut: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences

Scroll down to the second last section titled "Date & Time Options" and make sure your time zone is selected in the first drop down box. Then ensure the DST Correction Option is set to 'Automatically detect DST settings'.

If this doesn't work for some reason let me know.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 April 2006)

Joe it is 12:57 here man. But if that is different thats ok.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 May 2006)

Thought I'd bump this thread for anyone that may have missed it the first time.


----------

